# Almost free Turkish charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We''re off to Bodrum from October 22-29 where we''ll be taking a 43DS for the week to end in Marmaris. We need another sailing couple; our other couple is athletic but not sailors.
There is no charge to you for the charter. Your only responsibility, besides sharing in the sailing, is to split the cost of any food or drink, on or off the boat, and your own airfare.

Naturally we''d like to day sail with any candidates first. We have a 35'' sloop which we sail in the New York metro area. 

If you''re interested, get in touch. This is a serious offer. Our yacht club buddies are already booked for their autumn trips & they''re kicking themselves they can''t come.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Bacc, just read your message and at this point my I am interested but will need to speak to my wife. so I will get back to you tomorrow. Asd a matter of coincidence I have sailed that area a few times before and we will be in new york from next friday, although we are based in london. So speak to you tomorrow
p.s if you dont know the area ( you may do) dont miss knidos its a mind blower


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi bacc, still interested, I have lots of experience, pacific, med, atlantic and some carrib.I am 40 y/o. My wife is relatively inexperienced,only sailed with me x3 but keen and willing to learn so if you can give me more details or e-mail me on [email protected] I would be obliged, best wishes


----------

